# How do I move my Android apps to the external SD card?



## dr_bilal (May 23, 2012)

Hi,
   I bought the New Android ICS Tablet.I'm stuck trying to figure this out. I've 4GB internal SD Memory, but I can't figure out how to move Android apps to the external MicroSD Card. The only place I see the external sd card show up is under settings. Right now it says I have 29.92 gig avail.It is basically empty.I've tried a couple of programs like app to SD pro, and a few other, but they are always showing the internal 4 gig sd card as an external. I can move apps to that (Internal)sd card Only, but not the Ext sd card I put in the sd slot. How to get these programs to run /move to the true external sd card.Then Whats the Use Of Expandable Memory(all the Tablet Manufacturer Advertise)?..I searched all the Android Forums,But didn't get perfect Answer.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## aftablonely786 (May 23, 2012)

Dude first root ur tablet n then there r lot f free apps that can move apps to internal sd.card r external...
If u still hav any sort f doubt head over to xda forum...


----------



## frankeric (May 28, 2012)

dr_bilal said:


> Hi,
> I bought the New Android ICS Tablet.I'm stuck trying to figure this out. I've 4GB internal SD Memory, but I can't figure out how to move Android apps to the external MicroSD Card. The only place I see the external sd card show up is under settings. Right now it says I have 29.92 gig avail.It is basically empty.I've tried a couple of programs like app to SD pro, and a few other, but they are always showing the internal 4 gig sd card as an external. I can move apps to that (Internal)sd card Only, but not the Ext sd card I put in the sd slot. How to get these programs to run /move to the true external sd card.Then Whats the Use Of Expandable Memory(all the Tablet Manufacturer Advertise)?..I searched all the Android Forums,But didn't get perfect Answer.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Hi bro you can use app2sd application to move your apps to sd card but this app only works with 2.2 or higher.


----------



## varunparakh (May 28, 2012)

[TOOL] DirectoryBind - move data to external_sd (GameLoft, Shadowgun etc.) ROOT req. - xda-developers

Works as a charm


----------



## saqib_khan (May 28, 2012)

Try this tutorial. There's no need to root your phone.

How to Install/Move 'Almost Every' Android App To The SD Card | ValueWalk


----------



## dr_bilal (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank U Saqib..


----------

